# Vegetarian guy trying to cut.



## DOOM (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello guys looking for any feedback on this vegetarian cutting diet I am working on. Please spare me any why don’t you just eat meat replies.

i have been having a horrible time controlling carbs and beer intake. Yes I like eggs a lot and don’t mind eating them twice a day. 

I wish I could incorporate more fruits and veggies but I’m already going over my macro goals. So any feedback on how to tweak things is more then welcome. Unfortunately I am supplementing with more isolate then I would like. I am only shooting for 10 weeks to start with.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 2, 2020)

I can only comment on the beer intake.....yes! Sorry, Tofurky scared me off.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 2, 2020)

I would be starving on this diet! Not a fan of diets that consist of fat more than carbs & protein.
Besides I need oatmeal in there not a beer drinker! How much do you weigh? Whats your bf percentage?


----------



## CJ (Jun 2, 2020)

Tough time controlling carbs? You're barely eating any, so not too sure why you're saying that.

How much beer and what kind are you drinking? Be honest. This is where you should be putting your efforts of your trying to lean out.


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 2, 2020)

easy, drastically lower fat intake and add in some carbs to the diet and maybe even allow some low calorie beers. you could cut fat intake by more then half without even really noticing.


----------



## PFM (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks for a good morning laugh.


----------



## snake (Jun 2, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Tough time controlling carbs? You're barely eating any, so not too sure why you're saying that.
> 
> How much beer and what kind are you drinking? Be honest. This is where you should be putting your efforts of your trying to lean out.


Where is the beer accounted for in that app because I don't see it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 2, 2020)

snake said:


> Where is the beer accounted for in that app because I don't see it.



My thoughts exactly. If he's having a 12 pack every night, there's no need to go any further.


----------



## DOOM (Jun 2, 2020)

Ok you guys are not following what I am saying. This hasn’t been my diet for the last 3-4 months. This is something I put together yesterday. I honestly hardly drink. Maybe 2-3 week and usually only 2-3 beers or drinks.


----------



## DOOM (Jun 2, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> I would be starving on this diet!
> Not a fan of diets tht consist of fat
> More than carbs & protein?
> Besides I need oatmeal in there,
> Not a beer drinker! How much do you weigh? Whts your bf percentage?


  I am trying to keep carbs down. I could easily consume 3500 calories, 300g of protein and 300g of carbs. That’s not going to drop my body fat percentage though. Nor will dropping fat and adding carbs. Please enlighten me on better way to hit my macros on a low carb vegetarian diet.

I am 47 years old 5’9 180lbs prob, 15% BF.


----------



## CJ (Jun 2, 2020)

Well, you said that you were having a horrible time controlling your carb and beer intake, so of course we're going to comment on that. Especially when you left out exactly how much beer you are drinking. So don't get mad at us for asking, you asked for our help, yet left out important information.

What exactly are your macro targets anyway? Of course that will only be important as long as your overall calories in and out equation is in your favor.


----------



## DOOM (Jun 2, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Well, you said that you were having a horrible time controlling your carb and beer intake, so of course we're going to comment on that. Especially when you left out exactly how much beer you are drinking. So don't get mad at us for asking, you asked for our help, yet left out important information.
> 
> What exactly are your macro targets anyway? Of course that will only be important as long as your overall calories in and out equation is in your favor.


 No bro, I’m not upset! Your right I left that part out. My TDEE is about 2300 -2500cals. My goal macros are what I listed above. I am obviously trying to eat Some what below my TDEE, while keeping carbs low and protein moderate. I could easily cut some of the fat out of you see that as a game breaker on dropping my BF %. 

YES, I am having a hard time with carbs still. I want rice, beans, oats, tortillas, crackers, bread and all the fruit in the world! Lol, the struggle is real!!


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 2, 2020)

Explain to me why you can’t lose weight increase carbs and drastically lowering fat?

2000 calorie day:
250g carbs
150g protein
45g fat


----------



## CJ (Jun 2, 2020)

Well when you do highly restrictive diets, it's going to be tough. Especially with the low amount of calories that you're trying to limit yourself to. You're going to have cravings.

Have you tried eating more calories, but doing more activity to offset the increase? Low activity and low calories is not a good plan for success.

I lose weight on 3500+ calories because I'm highly active. Lots of carbs, fats, and protein. It can be done. This last week was roughly 300g C, 270g P, 135g F.


----------



## DOOM (Jun 2, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> Explain to me why you can’t lose weight increase carbs and drastically lowering fat?
> 
> 2000 calorie day:
> 250g carbs
> ...



I have already tried something like this before. My body just holds a lot water on this amount of carbs. I am close to 50 years old!


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 2, 2020)

You don’t want to try higher carbs low fat but you are looking for advice on dieting when you crave more carbs.... not sure what type of advice you are looking for man.


----------



## DOOM (Jun 2, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> You don’t want to try higher carbs low fat but you are looking for advice on dieting when you crave more carbs.... not sure what type of advice you are looking for man.


 I just told you brother. I have ALREADY been there done this. I am willing to try anything!


----------



## DOOM (Jun 2, 2020)

I am pretty active as well bro. I work two jobs that I’m on my feet 6 days a week. I also do some trail mountain bike riding twice a week.
I think my Metabolism just isn’t what it used to be. I am already rather lean. Just holding some water and every drop of fat I have is on my back and midsection. I really appreciate your feedback. Your right the craving are killing me already. That’s the hardest part! I have been trying to keep my trigger foods at a distance. Maybe there is something to help curb my appetite? Caffeine doesn’t do anything!


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 2, 2020)

experiment with foods in super markets like low calorie popcorn, protein pancakes, low calorie syrup, diet sodas, sparkling waters.

if you keep yoyo dieting with random diets like the example you gave, your ghrelin levels are going to spike up and knock you into 25% body fat before u ever get even get a chance for a healthy diet.

carbs are king. just find satiating foods and stop drinking alcohol.


----------



## snake (Jun 2, 2020)

DOOM said:


> YES, I am having a hard time with carbs still. I want rice, beans, oats, tortillas, crackers, bread and all the fruit in the world! Lol, the struggle is real!!





DOOM said:


> I have already tried something like this before. My body just holds a lot water on this amount of carbs. I am close to 50 years old!



Don't fight the carbs bro. I love mine and nip at the heals of 40%. As for age, that has nothing to do with holding water, trust me, I got a few years on ya. I find it easier to control my fats. Btw, there's plenty of Jacked 50 sum y.o. here.


----------



## DOOM (Jun 2, 2020)

joeyirish777 said:


> experiment with foods in super markets like low calorie popcorn, protein pancakes, low calorie syrup, diet sodas, sparkling waters.
> 
> if you keep yoyo dieting with random diets like the example you gave, your ghrelin levels are going to spike up and knock you into 25% body fat before u ever get even get a chance for a healthy diet.
> 
> carbs are king. just find satiating foods and stop drinking alcohol.


 Thanks for the solid reply. I’ll give those things a shot. I do love protein pancakes. Also sparking water, sometimes with Vodka. &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## DOOM (Jun 2, 2020)

snake said:


> Don't fight the carbs bro. I love mine and nip at the heals of 40%. As for age, that has nothing to do with holding water, trust me, I got a few years on ya. I find it easier to control my fats. Btw, there's plenty of Jacked 50 sum y.o. here.


You guys are probably right. Maybe I’m just moving to quickly. I was only intending on doing this for 10-12 weeks. I’ve never been below 10% and I just wanted to give it a try. This was only meant to be temporary. Lime I said earlier, it’s easy for me to eat heavy and add size. I am on a little gear as well. Another thing I should have probably mentioned. Test E 300mg and Npp 375mg wk.


----------



## CJ (Jun 2, 2020)

Be careful with the artificial sweeteners. Some of them give me bloat, especially the sugar alcohols in Quest bars.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 2, 2020)

What's your training like?
What do you train for?
How much cardio are you doing?
Cardio makes a big difference in any diet!


----------



## snake (Jun 2, 2020)

DOOM said:


> I am on a little gear as well. Another thing I should have probably mentioned. Test E 300mg and Npp 375



You think? It's best to be forthcoming with those things. The advice you get here is only as good as the information you provide.


----------



## DOOM (Jun 3, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> What's your training like?
> What do you train for?
> How much cardio are you doing?
> Cardio makes a big difference in any diet!


 I ran John Meadows creeping death in the fall. Before the pandemic hit I was running Layne Norton’s  Phat 6, it’s been one of my go too’s over the last 3 years. I am always opened to new programs. Now most of my cardio comes from two long strenuous trail rides a week. They are usually between about 10-15 miles each.
i am also on my feet quite a bit with my two jobs.


----------



## DOOM (Jun 3, 2020)

snake said:


> You think? It's best to be forthcoming with those things. The advice you get here is only as good as the information you provide.


 Well now that Information is out there. IYO how will my gear and my cycle  effect the goals I have set? Anything you would change? I am trying to stay away from anything heavy DHT based.


----------



## DOOM (Jun 3, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Be careful with the artificial sweeteners. Some of them give me bloat, especially the sugar alcohols in Quest bars.


 Those protein bars make me crash right after I eat them. The sugar alcohols must really spike my insulin. I prefer a brown rice cake with some almond butter and fresh blueberries! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 3, 2020)

if water retention is a concern i wouldnt be using npp, can you run mast? if not some legit primo or even anavar would be better alternatives.


----------



## DOOM (Jun 3, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> if water retention is a concern i wouldnt be using npp, can you run mast? if not some legit primo or even anavar would be better alternatives.


 I never carry much water on NPP. Now Deca is a different story. Npp actually converts estrogen  less then test. No go on the Var or Mast. They both convert tDHT also. My hair has been thinning and I’m not trying to press my luck. Though I have been considering adding some Tbol because it’s not a DHT AAS. I also have some Superdrol on hand. It does convert to dht but it’s very low on the androgenic side..


----------



## chandy (Jun 3, 2020)

i've seen everyone else on here say the same thing but just to reiterate it but don't be scared of the carbs. there is no sense in having that high of amount of fat in your diet. at least give and take some between the two.


----------



## DOOM (Jun 3, 2020)

chandy said:


> i've seen everyone else on here say the same thing but just to reiterate it but don't be scared of the carbs. there is no sense in having that high of amount of fat in your diet. at least give and take some between the two.


 I am with you man. I am not scared of carbs. I came up with all this less then 48 hours ago. I just started week 5 of my blast. Also I am by no means committed to these macros.

I am most addicted too nuts, and nut butters more then any other food. I also cook with xtra virgin olive oil. Ha, I could easily eat 6 whole eggs twice a day. I’m try to only eat whites and my fats are still high as you said. Most of my fat intake is very healthy fats. I hate to sound repetitive but I could easily eat more! 

As you know I don’t eat meat or fish and haven’t for close to 10’years. My sugar content is very low and mostly from fruit.


----------

